# All this crap about the F word



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

You all know what it is, it is "Feelings" UGH........What guy in his right mind even admits to having them......

Feelings are all girly.....

Guys are macho like me......

I am a self made man....Worked my way up to an engineering position in a fortune 500 company (Borg Warner) on a HS diploma....
I have concepted multi million dollar automated assembly lines...
I boxed amateur...
Drive a muscle car
Have a bigger gun collection than Randy Weaver....
Ran a trapline for beaver, mink, and muskrat...
Can make a fire without matches...
Drink Wild Turkey 101 straight...
Was the go to guy for catching big trout...
Competitive pistol shooter...
I am a supurb long range rifle technician.....
Have taught pistol shooting to numerous people
Cast my own bullets, and reload all my ammo....
Worked on projects for space travel, automation, and miniature spy submarines.....
I have had a sex life that most people would call impossible, or an outright lie...

No lace on my undies yet, right......

And yet, As my wife and I found out recently, I have "them"...UGH....

My life was horrible, no sex, no love, no respect from my wife....

After 47 years, we were talking divorce, and felt we were in a loveless marriage........If you read some of my posts from back then you will see how bad it actually got.......I treated my wife brutally, nothing physical, just hard words.....But still hurtful....And yet I knew my wife was a wonderful woman, and that I had always loved her deeply........

I learned how to operate a solid modeling CAD system from reading the book....Ditto reloading, shooting, auto mechanics, etc......And yet I DIDN'T THINK I COULD READ ANYTHING IN A BOOK THAT WOULD HELP........After all there are probably a million of them out there, so I figured none of them worked.....

We finally decided we had too much invested in our marriage to just quit, so we tried Dr. Gary Chapman's book "The 5 Love Languages"....See, even the title is dumb.....

We read it about a month ago......It teaches what you need from your spouce to feel emotionslly fulfilled, and what your loved one needs from you.....

I have always said "Simple things for simple people", and the book is written like that. Even I understood it....

If you ever watched "The Dog whisperer" You have probably seen him walk into a yard with a dog that closly resembles the Tazmanian Devil, and in 3 minutes, Taz becomes a pu$$y cat....

Well, It takes a day or two to read the book, and both of you have to read it, there is a simple quiz at the end, but as I read the damned thing, it started to make sense......I actually got it......

To say it made a MAJOR change in the way I feel about my wife is a gross understatement, and I truly believe she has changed the way she feels about me.......When I buy her roses, for no special reason, or a mushy card, or stop as I drive up the driveway to pick her a flower...She looks at me funny and says "I'm starting to worry about you" but I know she loves it....

Sex went from lame excuses and duty sex to making love......She says I kiss her "DIFFERENTLY", and sex every other day has more or less the norm.....Not once a month.......

I know what she needs from me, and she knows I am trying to give her those things....Ditto on my side....

As Jack Nicholson said in "As good as it gets" She makes me want to be a better man, and now I have the tools to make it work......Not bad for $10 on ebay.....In a few short weeks I have gone from a man who loved his wife to a man "in love" with his wife, and it FEELS good....:smthumbup:


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Nothing better than loving and being loved! Its great when at any age you can learn something new. Best of wishes to you and yours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Awww, WC... just goes to show: you're never too old to learn something new.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

All power to you WC, brilliant post. I think you have hit the mark with this and at the same time shown that all the alpha crap that people go on about is just part of the picture. You have found the balance and it is pure gold.

My partner is a big alpha man in his career but in our life together he is a wonderful man that shows he has emotions and supports me emotionally. He buys me flowers but when we go for a walk and he picks one from a garden then my heart melts. We are newish but the love grows daily and the sex is amazing, sometimes raw and explosive, sometime full of emotion, I have never felt closer to any man in my life.

And just because I am an Aussie I have to tell you that it is not Tazmanian Devil, it is Tasmanian Devil


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

Woodchuck, that was really lovely you even made me cry. That is what marriage is all about.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Excellent book, Woodchuck, and I'm glad that it's had such a positive impact on your marriage!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Kermitty (Dec 27, 2012)

Regarding your post: I know men have feelings. 

My husband and I read this two years ago. It helped me understand certain things but it didn't have the profound effect on my husband that it had on you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Kermitty said:


> Regarding your post: I know men have feelings.
> 
> My husband and I read this two years ago. It helped me understand certain things but it didn't have the profound effect on my husband that it had on you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess I was just READY.....She suggested the book, and to her surprise I bought it IMMEDIATELY And got with the program....

As far as your husband not "getting" it, BOTH parties have to make the decision to commit.....


----------



## Kermitty (Dec 27, 2012)

My husband did "get it" a few months ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

